# DFW Swap Meet - 7/31 11am - Mansfield



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I was thinking about everyone and wanted to let everyone know who isn't on dfwfishbox that a Swap Meet is happening this Saturday in Mansfield at 11am to ?. This is a good time to sell/trade/buy anything fish related. Here is the link with all the details. http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=15343. My wife will be more than happy that I'm thinning out my fish paraphernalia.


----------

